# Meal for a Wedding Feast



## Rogerant (Dec 19, 2009)

My son is going to have a small wedding reception dinner and he wants to serve a biblical based wedding feast. I really do not know what that would entail. Is there anyone out there that might have some suggestions?

Thanks Roger


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2009)

Mediterranean foods and everyone reclines around a low table?

Why not talk with someone who has experience hosting a Seder?


----------



## Skyler (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I hope he's not Baptist. He'd have to have wine.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you ever had... an _Egyptian feast_?







(And if you get that reference, I'll pay for it!)


----------



## Wayne (Dec 19, 2009)

Fan of very bad movies, are you?


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 19, 2009)

I've heard (from Jews) that kosher food, for the most part, is terrible (unless it is an all-beef frank reception). I would go 'biblical' post-Peter's-vision, and include bacon. That makes everything better.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 19, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Fan of very bad movies, are you?



'Very bad' is in the eye of the beholder. _Truly bad_ is Herschell Gordon Lewis' 1963 quickie goresploitation drive-in cult hit BLOOD FEAST. I wholeheartedly do not recommend it.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 19, 2009)

Rogerant said:


> My son is going to have a small wedding reception dinner and he wants to serve a biblical based wedding feast. I really do not know what that would entail. Is there anyone out there that might have some suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Roger



Broiled Fish, unleavened bread, wine, fresh fruit,


----------

